# Wings Over Houston 2011



## DBII (Oct 27, 2011)

Here are the first of the photos from WOH 2011. I took these with a little digital camera. I will have more once the film is processed. I will have to make them smaller.  A little help please. I atached the smaller photos but cannot remove the larger ones.

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice shots DB. I've got a 1/48th Harvard (T6/Texan) waiting to be built in the near future - not sure on colour scheme yet though.


----------



## DBII (Oct 27, 2011)

It's my father's favorite plane after the B25. The NAS Pensacola always looks good. 

DBII


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 27, 2011)

Good pic's of the Texans.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 27, 2011)

Excellent shots DB! It's neat seeing different paint schemes on the Texans.


----------



## DBII (Nov 2, 2011)

This is the surprise we had at last year's WOH.

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Nov 2, 2011)

Is that an original Zero or a replica?


----------



## DBII (Nov 3, 2011)

It is the real thing.  It is based at Elington field during the fall and winter. I have a couple of shots of it in the air. I will post more photos soon.

DBII


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2011)

Great pics DB.


----------



## ontos (Nov 4, 2011)

Great shoots DBII, that Zero is great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2011)

Fantastic shots, absolutely love the Zero!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 5, 2011)

Good stuff! That's the only one of the four Zeros in the US that are flying I haven't photographed...yet. Is that Yak-52 based down there? I did a double take on that one because there is one with a very similar paint scheme at Santa Paula. I had to go look to see. It's not the same aircraft, but the paint schemes are similar enough to make me wonder if they used the same paint shop.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 6, 2011)

DB I removed those small pics for you.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those great photos, DBII.
What I am impressed most is, however, you still love the film cameras!
Yes, I do too


----------



## DBII (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for cleaning up the dups. I am a film guy. My father started me working in the dark room around age 7. I am 111 now . I just wish I could find a place to develope the film correctly. I hate the tones the past several years. I may be forced to go digital. . B&W is still the best but the paper is getting expensive $$$. The computer I have been using losted the photo manager so I will have to find another computer to use. I have 4 rolls to sort and post. I have a couple of new planes for the collection. This is my 2nd flying zero. I have the old CAF bird also. The ones from musuems do not really count. I wish a could get all four in one shot. One day.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 10, 2011)

Getting all four in one shot would be one heck of a shot. There are three in Southern California right now and I would love to get those three together for a shot. I can't think of the last time three Zeros were together in formation. I am guessing it goes back to the 1940s.


----------



## DBII (Nov 10, 2011)

Let me know when you get them all together 

DBII


----------



## DBII (Dec 13, 2011)

Here are the long awaited pictures from the airshow. I have about 4 rolls of film. I found a computer with a photo editor.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like it was a heck of a show DB!! Great shots to sir!!!! The last shot looks to be the Heavy Metal Aerobatic Team if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## DBII (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. That is Heavy Metal. I leave for the airshow with my father around 6:30 AM, the drive is little over an hour. We arrive right before the gates open so we can take pictures without so many people around. By 10:00 AM, my father need a brake and we walk back to the truck for food and drinks. I took the picture from the back of the truck with a 300mm lens. I wish I was closer. I have another shot with the Mig. More pictures later.

DBII


----------



## DBII (Dec 15, 2011)

The next set of photos

DBII


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2011)

Excellent shots DB! My favorite would have to be the Doolittle B-25. I had not seen that one before.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2011)

Cool shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## DBII (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks, Anyone what to see more? The B25 is based in Galveston with the Lone Star Flight Museum. They fly it around the country. Its name is Special Delivery. The museum works with the Doolittle Raider Assoc and the plane makes all of their events. It is a nice looking plane but I liked it better in Navy markings. 

DBII


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2011)

DBII said:


> Anyone what to see more?DBII



Of course, more is always welcome


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2011)

DBII said:


> Thanks, Anyone what to see more? DBII



Ok, that's the silliest question you have ever asked, OF COURSE!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll have to agree with David. Bring'em on DB!


----------



## DBII (Jan 6, 2012)

$5.00 and you see pictures for long time 

ok, I will get smoe more posted.

DBII


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2012)

Snap too it! keep em coming....


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome photos and awesome airfield


----------



## DBII (Jan 24, 2012)

Here are more. 

DBII


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2012)

Cool shots!


----------

